

New Android Market leaks, adds auto-download options - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/1/2531560/new-android-market-leaks-adds-auto-download-options

======
barredo
This is a good option. A great option could be to have it on a app-by-app
basis

~~~
bookwormAT
you can already turn on autoupdate for individual apps. It's the "just do it
for all my apps" that's new.

~~~
barredo
wops! You're right :-)

